# HELLO HOUSTON



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Thought it would be fun to see how many KP members live in or near Houston, TX. I found that we are few among many, but that's okay. I'd love hearing from you. Do you have a favorite LYS? Do you belong to a knitting group? Let's get acquainted!


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

Hi! I live up on FM1960. Favorite yarn shop is Twisted Yarn in Old Town Spring. I knit with a group of 15 women every Wednesday - for the past 6 years. Great group of ladies. The work goes to MD Anderson.


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Cookie_Sue said:


> Hi! I live up on FM1960. Favorite yarn shop is Twisted Yarn in Old Town Spring. I knit with a group of 15 women every Wednesday - for the past 6 years. Great group of ladies. The work goes to MD Anderson.


Hi, Cookie_Sue,
Too bad we live so far apart. I live off I45 toward Galveston. 
I like Twisted Yarns too. Have you ever been the The Hen House on Louetta? That's another nice yarn shop. 
It's nice meeting you. Hope some we hear from other H-town Knitters.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

I do like the Hen house but the ladies at Twisted Yarn are so helpful and gracious with their time and knowledge. Hope we can meet in the middle soon!


----------



## Dee32 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I am from Houston area, in the northeast area. Just started knitting. Don't belong to any groups yet.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

You should scout out a Local Yarn Shop (LYS). They usually have charity knit alongs and are always welcoming and willing to help. Good luck and HAve fun!!!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I have lived in Houston, Humble, Pasadena, and now Pearland for 65 years. Never moved from the area. Croched for 62 years, and have Knitted for about 40.My favorite shop is Marie's Yarn Shop in Friendswood. I also buy from Hobby Lobby and Michaels and from the Web. There is a JoAnn in Baybrook Mall that I enjoy.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi I am in the Spring area and my favorite YS is The Twisted Yarn shop in Old Town Spring. The ladies there are so nice and helpful and the yarns are delicious LOL

Cookie Sue I most probably have seen you in there LOL

I have been to the Hen House on Louetta and was not happy with the service or the selection of yarns. It is very dark in this shop and hard to see the yarns properly.

My library in the Woodlands, also has a knitting group that meets to knit and help new knitters or just for meeting ladies and knitting together.

There is also The Needle Nest on 2219 Sawdust RD going West off I45 North that has a great selection of yarns and patterns. It is predominately a quilt shop but don't let that deter you because one room is devoted to yarns and patterns. The ladies there are friendly and very helpful.


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Dee32 said:


> Hi, I am from Houston area, in the northeast area. Just started knitting. Don't belong to any groups yet.


Nice meeting you. I'm kind of a beginner b/c I'm starting back knitting after being away from it for 20+ years. I can do the basics, but have a lot more to do. Right now I'm starting to work on socks. I'm intimidated to say the least. What do you like to knit?
Knitting with a group is a great way for a beginner to learn. Maybe you can find one close to where you live. You can check the Internet for groups in your area.
Thanks for writing.


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

missyern said:


> I have lived in Houston, Humble, Pasadena, and now Pearland for 65 years. Never moved from the area. Croched for 62 years, and have Knitted for about 40.My favorite shop is Marie's Yarn Shop in Friendswood. I also buy from Hobby Lobby and Michaels and from the Web. There is a JoAnn in Baybrook Mall that I enjoy.


We're neighbors! I know Marie. She's a member of Knitter's Unlimited that meets in Friendswood that I recently joined. Are you a member too? If not, you should join us. PM me and I'll give you the meeting info.
Do you know about Park Avenue Yarns in League City. It's a really nice shop and only about a year old. Saves me a long trip across town to Twisted Yarns and The Hen House, or to Katy to Yarnatopia. 
Nice hearing from you.


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

TXann said:


> Hi I am in the Spring area and my favorite YS is The Twisted Yarn shop in Old Town Spring. The ladies there are so nice and helpful and the yarns are delicious LOL
> 
> Cookie Sue I most probably have seen you in there LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

TxAnn,
I replied to your post, but it was put inside yours. Here goes. . .
I've never heard of the Needle Nest. Will have to check it out. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## GrannyLinda (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Houstonian,
I live in Sugar Land and have been knitting for 60+ years. Right now I am knitting scarves for the soldiers overseas. There is a new LYS in SL. I have not bought anything there yet, but they have some beautiful stuff. I do not belong to any groups.


----------



## qwerty (May 2, 2011)

I live in League City,518 Kemah end,and Ilove Park yarn store,don't belong to any groups too busy.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

SaChay said:


> TxAnn,
> I replied to your post, but it was put inside yours. Here goes. . .
> I've never heard of the Needle Nest. Will have to check it out. Thanks for sharing this.


SaChay here is the phone number (281) 292-3153 ‎always check before you go to make sure they are open. Their hours are a bit different and I can never remember what they are LOL


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

TXANN The lady who owned the Needle Nest is deceased. I have a friend, Margaret that worked there - that is why I know. Ellie in Houston


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> TXANN The lady who owned the Needle Nest is deceased. I have a friend, Margaret that worked there - that is why I know. Ellie in Houston


Ellie it must have been recently that she passed because I met her in the shop one day. She was a very nice lady but was in ill health at the time.

All the ladies who work there are very nice and very helpful whenever I go in there.

I am sorry to hear that about the lady who owned the shop.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

TXANN - I have a friend, Margaret who worked on Saturdays. She told me several weeks ago that she had died. The lady, I want to call her Nell was in her 90's and had been ill for a long time. She really misses her job. She makes quilts for our church and she said the person in charge was going to give the people who worked for the lady a good deal on fabric. I never did get to the shop although it is about 5 miles from where I live. 

I am in a machine knitting group that meets in Webster City on a month. The members mostly have Brother machines. It is a good group. We knit for charity, too. Ellie


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> TXANN - I have a friend, Margaret who worked on Saturdays. She told me several weeks ago that she had died. The lady, I want to call her Nell was in her 90's and had been ill for a long time. She really misses her job. She makes quilts for our church and she said the person in charge was going to give the people who worked for the lady a good deal on fabric. I never did get to the shop although it is about 5 miles from where I live.
> 
> I am in a machine knitting group that meets in Webster City on a month. The members mostly have Brother machines. It is a good group. We knit for charity, too. Ellie


Ellie are they closing up the shop or is someone going to continue to run it?


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

TXann said:


> SaChay said:
> 
> 
> > TxAnn,
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I'll remember to call before heading across town.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

TXann - I will have to ask her on Sunday but it didn't look like it. I will find out. Ellie


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I live in South Carolina, my brother lives in Spring, Tx. We visit each other 2 times a year, when I go to Tx, he takes me to the Twisted Yarn Shop and sits on the couch while I shop. I send everything home by UPS then call the ladies when I get back to SC and they ship more....such nice ladies. PittyPat


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> I live in South Carolina, my brother lives in Spring, Tx. We visit each other 2 times a year, when I go to Tx, he takes me to the Twisted Yarn Shop and sits on the couch while I shop. I send everything home by UPS then call the ladies when I get back to SC and they ship more....such nice ladies. PittyPat


Sounds like you have a really nice brother. My husband does that for me. Twisted Yarns is a nice shop with friendly people. I wish I lived closer where I could be a regular.


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> I live in South Carolina, my brother lives in Spring, Tx. We visit each other 2 times a year, when I go to Tx, he takes me to the Twisted Yarn Shop and sits on the couch while I shop. I send everything home by UPS then call the ladies when I get back to SC and they ship more....such nice ladies. PittyPat


Sounds like you have a really nice brother. My husband does that for me. Twisted Yarns is a nice shop with friendly people. I wish I lived closer where I could be a regular.


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Opps! I must have hit the Send key twice. Sorry about that.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Just to let you know that the Needle Nest is gone on Sawdust Rd. Joyce, the former owner, passed away and everything is being sold in her store. She will be missed. I live in The Woodlands, about 40 mi. north of Houston. Don't know of knitting shops near by. Haven't tried the shop in Old Town Spring. 
We've been in CO for 2 wks. and sure hated to come home to the heat. It was cold there--even made a snowball on Independence Pass.


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

Dot Smith said:


> Just to let you know that the Needle Nest is gone on Sawdust Rd. Joyce, the former owner, passed away and everything is being sold in her store. She will be missed. I live in The Woodlands, about 40 mi. north of Houston. Don't know of knitting shops near by. Haven't tried the shop in Old Town Spring.
> We've been in CO for 2 wks. and sure hated to come home to the heat. It was cold there--even made a snowball on Independence Pass.


Too bad we live so far apart, b/c it would be fun to have a yarn crawl.


----------



## SaChay (Aug 11, 2011)

SaChay said:


> Dot Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Just to let you know that the Needle Nest is gone on Sawdust Rd. Joyce, the former owner, passed away and everything is being sold in her store. She will be missed. I live in The Woodlands, about 40 mi. north of Houston. Don't know of knitting shops near by. Haven't tried the shop in Old Town Spring.
> ...


I'd love to be in CO right now, especially Durango. Lucky you!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Is Knitters Unlimited a hand knitting group? I want to learn something about machine knitting, live in SE Houston.



SaChay said:


> missyern said:
> 
> 
> > I have lived in Houston, Humble, Pasadena, and now Pearland for 65 years. Never moved from the area. Croched for 62 years, and have Knitted for about 40.My favorite shop is Marie's Yarn Shop in Friendswood. I also buy from Hobby Lobby and Michaels and from the Web. There is a JoAnn in Baybrook Mall that I enjoy.
> ...


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

TXann - I just noticed that I didn't get back to about the Needle Nest. The man who owned it had a sale to get rid of every thing. It is a thing of the past. Ellie


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

SaChay - We have a Space City Knitter's group that meets in Webster City on the second Monday of each month. Send me a PM and I will give you or anyone all the info. Jerry Ellis HAD a shop and has continued having the club for many, many years. We mainly do MK but we all have other interests. Check out MK - Raggedy Anne under Ellie in Houston - Search. That was our last project. We welcome all interested. We are meeting next Monday at 10:00 AM - til Noon. Let me know. Ellie


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> TXann - I just noticed that I didn't get back to about the Needle Nest. The man who owned it had a sale to get rid of every thing. It is a thing of the past. Ellie


Ellie, thanks..... 

Right after you told me I went by there and there were cars there so I stopped. Her grandson was there and he told me to go ahead and shop and he gave me 70% off of the yarn and needles I picked out.

He also gave me a golden needle as he said his Grandma always gave her customers a golden needle.

I wish I had gone sooner and got more yarn. Oh well.....

I go to The Twisted Yarn in Old Town Spring and I found Merribee Needlearts on Shiloh Church Rd in Champions off FM1960. The lady there was really nice when I went in and purchased some yarn and an Addi Needle I wanted.

I hope you and yours had an enjoyable holiday.

Regards,
Ann


----------



## irishoak (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi, name is Andy. 65, new to knitting but making headway. Know all the basics and getting ready to foray into socks and cabling. Love learning new stuff. Don’t have any favorite LYSs in area as I said I’m fairly new to knotting. I’ve been buying online and love working with wool and other natural fibers. Right now I’m particular to tweeds and finding new interesting patterns. I live in the east end of Pearland near 518 (Broadway) off of Dixie Farm. I don’t belong to any groups but waiting to be adopted by a fun interesting diverse one.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

irishoak said:


> Hi, name is Andy. 65, new to knitting but making headway. Know all the basics and getting ready to foray into socks and cabling. Love learning new stuff. Don't have any favorite LYSs in area as I said I'm fairly new to knotting. I've been buying online and love working with wool and other natural fibers. Right now I'm particular to tweeds and finding new interesting patterns. I live in the east end of Pearland near 518 (Broadway) off of Dixie Farm. I don't belong to any groups but waiting to be adopted by a fun interesting diverse one.


Are you machine knitting? We have a group that meets once a month. https://houstonareamachineknitters.weebly.com


----------



## irishoak (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi Karla
Nope, I’m a hand knitter usually using interchangeable needles either cabled or looped. Sometimes double pointed needles when in the round. Thanks for the invite!


----------

